# MSI MS 7293 mother board



## parnell80 (Jul 9, 2010)

Brought a extreme Bundle (mother board, dual-core E2160 processor heat sink and cooling fan, ram) last year and have now decided to put it all together phisical bits done. Unfortunately no mother board manual, so unable to connect to the j points on board ie start and reset keys etc.

Anyone out there with a copy that can be Emailed or posted, or a site that I may purchase manual

In anticipation thanks George


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Manual for MSI MS 7293: http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/service...otherboards/MSI/ms7393vp/Man_MS-7393VP_uk.pdf


----------

